# possible brake upgrade



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

does anyone know if the ad22vf brake upgrade will benifit the a b15 with four wheel disc brakes?


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

Nah it wont.

The B15 has 11.x front disc brakes, the ad22vf is 10.1

According to many (and my own track experience) the B15 has GREAT brakes and probably the best the SEntra/200sx/nx2000 lineup has ever seen.

THe whole brake system comes of the heavier Altima SE (older model not 2002).

For a good upgrade, all depending on your needs, a good pad, stainless steel lines, better brake oil, is all that you'll need.

If you need something for lapping or racing on a road course, get a good pad that will work better at higher temps. Replace brake fuel with something like Motul 600 or the cheaper Ford HD brake oil.

Also SS lines will help alot with pedal feel.


----------



## shaolin_racer (Jun 26, 2002)

thanks

will changing the rear brakes, from 9" to 11" (basically replace the rear rotors with the front rotors) help? or is most of the stopping power in the front? are there any brake pads you would recomend. i don't plan on auto-xing anytime soon. just regular street use.

and according to my passengers, the sentra does have great brakes. i've had the car for almost a year now and my friends still think i'm going to hit a stopped car every time i stop at red light.


----------



## SpIcEz (Jun 26, 2002)

If you upgrade the rear to 11", you'll have major brake problems.

DO not, mess with your brakes like that, you'll end up flying arse backwards into an intersection 

Seriously, the brakes are fine, Nissan OEM pads are fine too, if you want an upgrade, get something like Hawk HPS pads, or KVR.

Also stainless steel lines will help with pedal feel.

Thats about all you need.

BTW, I think mine are done 

About 6 full lapping days and more than 25 x 20minute lapping sessions, my pads are done ( Hawk HP+)... and rotors soon to be, hehe


----------

